# How do you remain a cockerpoo "Benji-look"?



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't got my cockerpoo yet, but I will in 7 weeks (and 6 days). I believe he will get a wavy coat. I just love the "Benji-look". How do I groom him to retain that look? Brush him everyday and cut him with a regular hair-cut scissor? 

Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the coat will change as he gets older. what i have found is that most cockapoos who are kept long keep the wavy look where as the shorter they are clipped the more curly they get.
its a good idea to talk to a dog groomer, they may be able to advise you or show you how to trim him yourself.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Dexter looks like benji. We just clip around his eyes and brush him out when I give him his weekly bath. Everyone comments that he is the cutest dog. We have friends with a cockapoo from the same parents, different litter and they clip him. It isn't nearly as cute!


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

merry said:


> Dexter looks like benji. We just clip around his eyes and brush him out when I give him his weekly bath. Everyone comments that he is the cutest dog. We have friends with a cockapoo from the same parents, different litter and they clip him. It isn't nearly as cute!


You can bathe a cockerpoo ones a week without damaging the coat? I didn't know that, but if it's a fact I'm happy to learn something new and helpful


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

shampoos arent as harsh on the coat as they used to be, but it is better to do it maybe every three weeks to every month. a good brushing normaly takes out all the dirt once the dog is dry, after a walk.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

we were told by our vet to use the gentle puppy no more tears kind and that we can do it once a week. Sometimes he doesn't smell or isn't dirty so we can wait a few weeks. He does shed and my husband is allergic (contrary to the selling point the cockapoos don't shed and are non allergenic) so we need to bath him more.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

My brother has asthma/allergies, so we have to brush Cocoa everyday & we bathe him about every 5-7 days. It doesn't damage his coat though


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I Think the look is pretty easily attained and kept, shouldn't be a problem. I hope you get the coat you want though! Just don't trim him down to far, lean how much fur you want and keep with it. And I agree with the brushing every other day at least. It is a must if you want to keep a longer coat.

'Lo gets a bath at least every week. Sometimes more! She's a tomboy, but if she wants to sleep in my bed and on my pillows she can't smell like one. =D


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh i would so love to see photos of 'Lo dirty. lol she is always so pritty, then i look at my Echo and theing how can that be lol. 


what shampoo do you use on her.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Well then Kindal, when I put together a whole thread of a filthy slimy swamp monster running through the muck pictures and put them up for you, remember you asked for it lol.

After she gets filthy or her legs go grey, she gets done and soaked in dawn dish soap. There is nothing like it in the whole world for removing filth. When it's just a normal bath, I use mane and tail shampoo.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh im am so going to start that thread now, show us your dog at their most muddy or soemthing like that lol, good for new cockapoo owners to see what the pritty fluffy puppy can turn into lol. 

looking forawrd to seing your littl swamp monster lol 

(sorry for hijacking the thread lol)


----------

